# qmail-scanner 2.01 Out of memory! [SOLUCIONADO]

## nandelbosc

Dejando por el momento simscan, he decidido volver-lo a intentar con qmail-scanner, ahora la versión 2.01.

Cuando lo activo en qmail...

```

# nano tcp.qmail-smtp

AQUI CANVIO...

:allow

POR...

:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue"

# tcprules tcp.qmail-smtp.cdb tcp.qmail-smtp.tmp < tcp.qmail-smtp
```

Qmail deja de funcionar...

```

vito qmail-smtpd # pwd

/var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd

vito qmail-smtpd # tail -n 100 current 

@4000000046668bfb1c81ff1c Out of memory!

@4000000046668bfb1c8206ec Callback called exit at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668bfb1c820ad4 BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668bfe05e8cf4c tcpserver: end 4629 status 0

@4000000046668bfe05e8d71c tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000046668c3420dd42ec tcpserver: status: 1/40

@4000000046668c3420dd4abc tcpserver: pid 4641 from 88.2.170.58

@4000000046668c342bbdaf6c tcpserver: ok 4641 :192.168.10.1:25 58.red-88-2-170.staticip.rima-tde.net:88.2.170.58::29689

@4000000046668c36004509d4 Out of memory!

@4000000046668c36004511a4 Callback called exit at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668c360045158c BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668c362beddf5c Out of memory!

@4000000046668c362bede72c Callback called exit at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668c362bedeb14 BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668c3924c9e284 tcpserver: end 4641 status 0

@4000000046668c3924c9ea54 tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000046668c750e68974c tcpserver: status: 1/40

@4000000046668c750e689f1c tcpserver: pid 4661 from 88.2.170.58

@4000000046668c751c5ea83c tcpserver: ok 4661 :192.168.10.1:25 58.red-88-2-170.staticip.rima-tde.net:88.2.170.58::29739

@4000000046668c762d73bc0c Out of memory!

@4000000046668c762d73c3dc Callback called exit at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668c762d73c7c4 BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668c7718f80954 Out of memory!

@4000000046668c7718f81124 Callback called exit at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668c7718f8150c BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 455.

@4000000046668c7a1082a194 tcpserver: end 4661 status 0

@4000000046668c7a1082a964 tcpserver: status: 0/40
```

```
vito qmail-send # pwd

/var/log/qmail/qmail-send

vito qmail-send # tail -n 100 current

@4000000046668bed056ae104 delivery 16613: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bed056ae8d4 status: local 0/10 remote 5/20

@4000000046668bed0865fc7c delivery 16608: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bed0866044c status: local 0/10 remote 4/20

@4000000046668bed09735984 delivery 16611: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bed09735d6c status: local 0/10 remote 3/20

@4000000046668bed0eee038c delivery 16610: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bed0eee0b5c status: local 0/10 remote 2/20

@4000000046668bed0ef5eafc delivery 16609: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bed0ef5eee4 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668bef0f0085d4 starting delivery 16614: msg 13222581 to remote root@mail.elsxukurs.org

@4000000046668bef0f00918c status: local 0/10 remote 2/20

@4000000046668bef20ee5dd4 delivery 16614: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bef20ee65a4 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668bf00943f4b4 delivery 16612: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bf00944006c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000046668bf70947733c starting delivery 16615: msg 13222079 to remote anonymous@mail.elsxukurs.org

@4000000046668bf709477ef4 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668bf70961ae14 starting delivery 16616: msg 13222868 to remote root@mail.elsxukurs.org

@4000000046668bf70961b9cc status: local 0/10 remote 2/20

@4000000046668bf713ae1024 delivery 16615: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bf713ae1bdc status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668bf713d239f4 delivery 16616: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bf713d23ddc status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000046668bf9140413ac starting delivery 16617: msg 13223081 to remote root@mail.elsxukurs.org

@4000000046668bf914041b7c status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668bf91e765cdc delivery 16617: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bf91e7664ac status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000046668bfc1f4d86e4 starting delivery 16618: msg 13222354 to remote root@mail.elsxukurs.org

@4000000046668bfc1f4d8eb4 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668bfc1fc98514 starting delivery 16619: msg 13222753 to remote root@mail.elsxukurs.org

@4000000046668bfc1fc990cc status: local 0/10 remote 2/20

@4000000046668bfc2faa27f4 delivery 16618: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bfc2faa2fc4 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668bfc2fb28494 delivery 16619: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668bfc2fb28c64 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000046668c0830c826cc starting delivery 16620: msg 13222150 to remote root@mail.elsxukurs.org

@4000000046668c0830c82e9c status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668c09092462ac delivery 16620: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668c0909246a7c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000046668c3d0951df34 starting delivery 16621: msg 13223179 to remote root@mail.elsxukurs.org

@4000000046668c3d0951eaec status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668c3d19ba7e94 delivery 16621: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668c3d19ba8664 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000046668c6b1a0d1eec starting delivery 16622: msg 13223161 to remote root@mail.elsxukurs.org

@4000000046668c6b1a0d2aa4 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000046668c6b2467bd84 delivery 16622: deferral: Sorry,_I_wasn't_able_to_establish_an_SMTP_connection._(#4.4.1)/

@4000000046668c6b2467c16c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

```

Estoy realmente frustrado con el tema antispam...   :Embarassed: Last edited by nandelbosc on Fri Jun 08, 2007 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nandelbosc

En el foro Inglés, tampoco me saben decir nada, donde mas puedo pedir soporte?

----------

## i92guboj

En su web (http://qmail-scanner.sourceforge.net/), al final del todo viene un link para subscribirse a su lista de correo:

https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/qmail-scanner-general

Probablemente puedes encontrar alguna ayuda allí. Eso dependerá de lo activa (o inactiva) que dicha lista esté.

----------

## nandelbosc

Finalmente he podido dedicar un par de horas al tema. y lo he solucionado.

Para no extender-me...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-564039.html

gracias a todos!

PD: 300 post = SOY GURU    :Twisted Evil:    vaya, vaya   :Wink: 

----------

